# Calling All Geeks! GMX Con



## NightWolf714 (Jul 10, 2009)

Some of you may have heard about Nashville's yearly anime con called MTAC. Well, they are creating a spin off con and this year will be it's big debute.

GMX stands for Geek Media Expo. This is essentially a con for geeks of all kinds. The banner lists many groups, from anime to gaming, music to internet, and everything in between. 

Best part is the price, IMO. 48 hours of geekiness for only $20 to attend. 

OMG, I am so excited. I'm gonna try and volunteer for it. 

See the site: http://whatisgmx.net/


----------



## Jelly (Jul 10, 2009)

Jesus. Terrible website. This looks really seedy.
I mean. Yeah, I'm really compelled by movement zoom pictures of various things.
And I really doubt there's going to be some kind of dedication to the original Nosferatu film. I really doubt there's a group of Nosferatu-centered geeks.

GOD.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 10, 2009)

Agreed, the site looks pretty rough. But I would trust this con, simply because of the fact that it's parent con (run by the same people, I believe) is MTAC, which has is on it's 10th year running.


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Guys, it's in its' beginning stages. I think it's going to be great though and I'm definitely attending because my best friend is on the staff :3!

And yes, it is run by the same people that run MTAC.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know.
Will there be porn there?


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Serious question is serious? :|
Go look on the forums.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

These aren't helping.
If your friend's an organizer, why don't you just say?


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Because he doesn't organize the panels. He deals with the technical aspect of the con. If you can't go look on the forums yourself, than it's your loss. Just by scanning it, I do see that they're going to be having some adult panels.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't say panels.
I said "porn."
Do they sell porn there?


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Jesus, I'm not even going to respond to you anymore.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm actually asking this.
I want to know if they sell porn.
I really only go to cons if there's something ridiculous I can come back with.
I would like to find a nice comic that's McCoy/Spock slash for a friend in the closet about that stuff.

I don't know why you're turning into a tard about this. This is a furry forum, ace. :\


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Because I told you you can go to the GMX/MTAC forums and find out there. You're not incapable of doing that. ]:<


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

The forums are all dedicated to panels, though. Maybe you could point me towards what I'm obviously missing?

You could just say "I don't know."
I asked because you know an organizer. The GMX forums, however, don't really have any place for me to post a question like that. Maybe 42?


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Your best bet is to make an account on there, post and ask yourself. I don't really know what they'll be having there for sure. You should still consider coming out to it though. It's their first year, and it's run by the same people that organize MTAC. I don't know if you've ever been to MTAC, but it's pretty nice :3


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

No. The only con I've ever been to is Anthrocon. But I'll give it some thought. I have a really nerdy friend, and I'm sure she'd love to check it out with me. So, even if they don't have the latest copy of Pee Soup or something equally ridiculous, at least she might have fun looking at Warcraft toys or Star Trek stuff.


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome :3... I really hope you guys do come out. It'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 12, 2009)

@ Jelly:

Yeah, someone is prolly gonna sell porn there, they do at almost all kinds of cons. But no con is stupid enough to advertise that. You wanna know for sure, go ask them, not us. We don't run it and we don't care. 

And I'm really excited about going. I just hope no major wars occur between the different groups. . . . Although that would be kind of awesome. XP


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I doubt that will happen. We're all there to have a good time, amirite? :3
Anywho, I'm super excited about going. Are you going to cosplay or anything?


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> @ Jelly:
> 
> Yeah, someone is prolly gonna sell porn there, they do at almost all kinds of cons. But no con is stupid enough to advertise that. You wanna know for sure, go ask them, not us. We don't run it and we don't care.
> 
> And I'm really excited about going. I just hope no major wars occur between the different groups. . . . Although that would be kind of awesome. XP



Her friend is on the staff, I figured she might know. Especially since you two apparently have gone to a con much like this one, I was interested. I signed up for the forums, though. So, I guess I'll ask in the vague "42" board. AC advertises that there are adult dealers, and you can even find out which ones through their website.

So, I guess AC is stupid enough.

What "wars?" What, like...Star Trek fans having a hot debate with Star Wars fans? That would be hella dumb. I would love to see something that dumb in action.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Her friend is on the staff, I figured she might know. Especially since you two apparently have gone to a con much like this one, I was interested. I signed up for the forums, though. So, I guess I'll ask in the vague "42" board. AC advertises that there are adult dealers, and you can even find out which ones through their website.
> 
> So, I guess AC is stupid enough.
> 
> What "wars?" What, like...Star Trek fans having a hot debate with Star Wars fans? That would be hella dumb. I would love to see something that dumb in action.



AC doesn't openly advertise porn. The closest a con would go is say that there is a specific adult section or something of the like. The dealers might, but the con itself doesn't. And actually, I've only gone to a few furry cons. It's assumable that at least a couple of people would sell adult stuff though. 

And yes, that's more or less what I meant. And it's happened before, although from what I've seen most has been just joking around and such.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

How is that not advertising that porn would be sold there? They advertise that there are adult dealers. They tell you where they are. They tell you who they are.

The GMX website shows me pictures of game boxes and art, and also that there will be girls or something. But I mean, that really doesn't get right down to it.
But yeah, I don't know what to expect out of a "catch-all" con. Hence, why I was wondering about the pornography.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> How is that not advertising that porn would be sold there? They advertise that there are adult dealers. They tell you where they are. They tell you who they are.
> 
> The GMX website shows me pictures of game boxes and art, and also that there will be girls or something. But I mean, that really doesn't get right down to it.
> But yeah, I don't know what to expect out of a "catch-all" con. Hence, why I was wondering about the pornography.



Not all cons say there is a specific adult section, just some. Or their maybe rules about selling adult art that would tell you. My point was is that cons do not explicitly say that adult artwork is being sold, it's to be assumed and kept quiet so as to not attract unwanted drama and attention.

I would just check the forums or GMX. If not there, then the website of the parent con because chances are if people sell adult stuff at MTAC, they would at GMX.

Not sure what to expect from this type of con, because I've never heard of another like it. But what subculture doesn't have some type of adult stuff. It's just not in your face.


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess GMX will be having a dealer's room and an artist's alley... I donno. It's completely new, so you'll just have to come out and see the turnout for yourself.


----------

